# Coat type



## franp (Jun 7, 2016)

At what age can you generally tell if a coat will be silky or cottony?


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

8 months was when Olivia turned into a cotton ball lol


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ahhh this is good to know! I've been wondering about Dolly because her puppy coat seems to be semi-cottony and mattes and tangles so easily! Brushing has become one of her least favorite activities because of this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily was cottony as a pup and still is, matts so easily.Sasha had a semi silky coat as a pup and still the same...hers was more like hair and matts little.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Olivia had straight hair as a pup, beautiful hair. She's now super cottony and mats like crazy. For some reason she super matted right now and won't allow me to brush her - understandably. I'm gonna have to keep her body short but tail and face longer, I guess. The hair on her tail and face have never changed, but her body did.


----------



## franp (Jun 7, 2016)

If you can't really tell about coat type until approx. 8 mos old, how do show breeders choose their show puppies? Aren't silky coats preferred?


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

franp said:


> If you can't really tell about coat type until approx. 8 mos old, how do show breeders choose their show puppies? Aren't silky coats preferred?


Show dogs are usually loaded with hair product, hair sprays and their hair is straightened with a straightener when in show.


----------

